# Seat Foam



## youngladd (Jan 24, 2016)

I preformed a search with no luck. I am hoping maybe you guys and gals would help me out. I am working on a 64 GTO (my wife's car) and I was wondering about what brand of seat foam stands out from the rest. I'm looking for quality and comfort. Bucket seats. Original 1964. :confused


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

Best seat foam buns avail are ACI. 

Wellington Classics in CO will sell them to you at a good price.
Classic Car Restoration - Muscle Car Restoration. Specializing in Camaro, Chevelle, and Nova


----------



## youngladd (Jan 24, 2016)

Thank you!


----------



## Luckycat (Jan 23, 2016)

I'm in the process of doing the seats in my 70 and used ACI foam and Legendary apholstry..got one seat done Sunday and the fit was great..I think it turned out nice concidering I never done this before and used the video on there site for help..


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

that turned out real nice!


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

I learned the hard way redoing the seats in my car. Originally I bought foam and covers from a certain well known west coast supplier. When one of the front covers split down the seam as I was trying to install it, I sought other options. That's when I found Legendary. The difference in both quality and appearance was incredible. I did use the "original" foams though which turned out to be a mistake. My front seats are only slightly more pleasant to sit than unfinished granite would be. One of these days I'll bite the bullet and replace those foams as well, probably with whatever Legendary sells.

Bear


----------



## 1968gto421 (Mar 28, 2014)

BearGFR said:


> I learned the hard way redoing the seats in my car. Originally I bought foam and covers from a certain well known west coast supplier. When one of the front covers split down the seam as I was trying to install it, I sought other options. That's when I found Legendary. The difference in both quality and appearance was incredible. I did use the "original" foams though which turned out to be a mistake. My front seats are only slightly more pleasant to sit than unfinished granite would be. One of these days I'll bite the bullet and replace those foams as well, probably with whatever Legendary sells.
> 
> Bear


Know what you mean. Mine was reupholstered with the original foam by previous owners. Looks Great but comfort rivals sitting on a fire hydrant :crazy:. Glad to know about the ACI foam and Legendary.


----------

